# tabellenhintergrund zu 50% Transparent



## blacktiger (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich suche jetzt schon seit einer Woch im Internet danasch bin aber leider noch nicht fündig geworden   
--
Also ich möchte gerne, dass mein Weißer Tabellenhintergrund (ist als Farbe eingestellt, ist also kein .gif oder so) zu 50% Transparent dargestellt wird. Mit css muss das doch möglich sein, oder?
Aber jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit Fachbegriffen, die verstehe ich nicht so wirklich, denn ich habe erst mit css angefangen bzw. habe ich mich damit noch nie so richtig auseinader gesetzt.  

thx  blacktiger


----------



## Marvin (8. Juli 2003)

Leider keine Alround-Lösung möglich (mit CSS). Entweder du trickst herum mit Hintergrund-Bildern, oder du benutz die suchfunktion, such mal nach css opacity. Vor kurzem ein ausführlicher Thread hier..


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Juli 2003)

-> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials121014.html

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2003)

Afaik gibt es soweit ich weiß auschließlich Lösungen für den Internet Explorer in Zusammenhang mit CSS!

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/filter.htm#allgemeines


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Juli 2003)

Transparenz gibts mittlerweile auch für Geckos mittels moz-opacity. Soweit wurde aber Selfhtml noch nicht aktualisiert ... 

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2003)

> Soweit wurde aber Selfhtml noch nicht aktualisiert ...



Upps, das musste ich auch gerade betrübt feststelen, denn ich hielt Self HTML eigentlich immer für "recht" aktuell...


----------



## chro (24. Juli 2003)

*transparenter Hintergrund*

Gibts denn da nix einfacheres?
Kann man nicht irgendwie 2 Hintergründe gleichzeitig laden?
Dann müsste der 2. in der Tabelle sichtbar gemacht werden und das Problem wäre gelöst...

Oder falls man die Tabellenposition mit ner getxy() Funktion kriegen könnte, könnte man das 2. "transparente" Bild korrekt an relative Koordinaten nageln.

Beispiel:
ne Tabelle hängt an 30,40 (Pixel x-y-Achse), also wird das Hintergrundbild einfach um -30,-40 Pixel verschoben. 

Das Problem (mein Problem) ist jetzt nur, WIE ich die Position ermitteln kann und wie/ob ich das Bild relativ zu seinem Ursprung schieben kann.

Wenn das funktionieren würde, müsste Blacktiger nur noch mit nem Malprogramm (PSP oder so) die Gammaeinstellungen des Hintergrundes korrigieren und unter neuem Namen abspeichern und auch sein Problem wäre gelöst...

Christian


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juli 2003)

> Gibts denn da nix einfacheres?



Wenn was kompliziert is, dann ist es deine Theorie!

Wieso machst du es nicht mit beiden Befehlen?

```
.deineTabelle {
  -moz-opacity: 0.5;
  filter: Alpha("Opacity=50");
}
```


----------

